# Eddie Sachs Memorial Slot Car Day - June 2, 2018



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

America On Wheels Museum - 5 North Front Street, Allentown PA, 18102

Vendors will be selling all sorts of slot car items for collectors, racers, and newbies. Vendors will include Harry Nonnemaker, Doug Keys, Bob "Mr. Aurora" Beers, Dennis "Partspig" Sieck, and Chris "Dr. Oogan" DeAngelis. ECHORR will be sanctioning racing of HO slot cars in our Orientation Theater culminating in the race for the Eddie Sachs Memorial Award. All activities are included with normal museum admission.

More details will follow as we get closer to the event including the posting of the vendor registration sheets.


----------



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

June 2, 2018 is the next chapter in the attempt to beat Henry Harnish in the ECHORR Indy Race for the Eddie Sachs Memorial Award. Vendors will be set up in the Long Haul/Art Gallery where we now have permanently installed a four lane routed track where buyers can test their cars, or kids of all ages can race slot cars during special events. The current exhibit is being installed the week, and will be at America On Wheels during this event: "Cars of Rick Hendrick". I have posted some photos of the partial installation at https://www.flickr.com/photos/brooklands/albums/72157695351355985, and more will appear after the official opening on April 15. Vendors are still welcome and you can get the registration form at http://www.reesed.com/AOW/2018Vendors.pdf. Join our big day of slot cars in a world class transportation museum.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

looking forward to this event


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Made it to the final last year,hope to be there again.


----------



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

Doors open at America On Wheels at 10AM on Saturday, June 2 for the Eddie Sachs Memorial Slot Car Day. There will be a Morning Brew car cruise in the parking lot from 8AM till 10 as well. Our routed slot car track is now ready to use in the Long Haul/Art Gallery on the second floor where you can run some laps with our cars or yours. Al Pink will have his drag strip ready for racing too. And the display of "Cars of Rick Hendrick" is open in our changing gallery.
See you there.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*show time*

today at slot show in the museum.

our host









David Reese

deep conversation









Bob Beers and David Reese

checking out Bob Beers stuff









Harry Nonemacher

checking out Harry Nonemachers stuff









some of the other vendors

drag strip









you know

home track


















1:43 routed with steel braid (Bianci)

twas a fine day with pleasant company
.


----------



## dreese (Mar 12, 2005)

We were so glad you could join us again this year Al. It was fun, and the ECHORR racing was great too.


Henry Harnish won his 6th straight Eddie Sachs Memorial Award in the ECHORR IndyClass race


A series of photos from the event can be seen at https://www.flickr.com/photos/brooklands/albums/72157695351355985


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Congrate to Henry 'six time' Harnish! :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

those ECHORR guys make it look so easy, like they had traction magnets ..
.. but they don't.
good show guys


----------

